# Ornaments



## Dane Fuller (Nov 20, 2013)

Every year here in Popcornfarte' the powers that be decorate & light up our local park for Christmas. For such a small town, it really is impressive. Each November, they have a banquet and hold auctions and raffles to raise money for maintenance and to buy new decorations. This year they asked me to make them 20 Christmas ornaments. Here's a group shot I took while they were still in my display case at the shop.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Kevin (Nov 20, 2013)

Those are so cool. It's a shame to have to break that group up!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 20, 2013)

Suh-weeeet!!! Nice stuff Dane!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Nov 20, 2013)

Looks like you will single handedly fund the city government. Nice work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nate Bos (Nov 20, 2013)

These are awesome, it will be a shame to separate them! way nicer than all the plastic junk people stick on their plastic trees today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BarbS (Nov 20, 2013)

That's a lot of turning! Very very nice. I'm planning on making these for each of the grandkids this year. And I'd better get on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 20, 2013)

Nicely done... They're gonna make you the mayor of Popcornfarte!


The finish looks great... What'd ya use?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dane Fuller (Nov 20, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Nicely done... They're gonna make you the mayor of Popcornfarte!



Thanks, Keller. I don't want to be the mayor of Popcornfarte'. That'd be like being the XO of a 2 man row boat.




DKMD said:


> The finish looks great... What'd ya use?



I used 4 coats of Doctor's Woodshop Pens Plus friction polish followed up with his walnut oil microcrystaline wax. I can't stress how much I like his products. *I have no affiliation with him other than I buy his stuff.....*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hughie (Nov 20, 2013)

Dane your definitely a master at these. We should get together and organise a swap one of mine for yours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dane Fuller (Nov 20, 2013)

hughie said:


> Dane your definitely a master at these. We should get together and organise a swap one of mine for yours



Thanks, but I'm not a master by a long shot! You'd definitely be coming out on the short end of that deal, Hughie!


----------



## Dane Fuller (Nov 20, 2013)

BarbS said:


> That's a lot of turning! Very very nice. I'm planning on making these for each of the grandkids this year. And I'd better get on it.


They don't take that long, Barb. It's easy to knock several a day out. I did the bodies first, then did all the tops, then went onto the finials or bottoms, or whatever you want to call them.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hughie (Nov 20, 2013)

Its all a matter of perception Dane

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 20, 2013)

Dane, are those hollow or solid? They are certainly impressive.
Thanks,

Ray


----------



## Dane Fuller (Nov 20, 2013)

ironman123 said:


> Dane, are those hollow or solid? They are certainly impressive.
> Thanks,
> 
> Ray


Thanks, Ray. They are hollow.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 20, 2013)

Great work Dane! I really like them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 20, 2013)

Nicely done Dane. I'm sure the good folks of Popcornfarte will appreciate these.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## elnino (Nov 21, 2013)

did you do the brass wire work? is there a jig i can use to do that?


----------



## Dane Fuller (Nov 21, 2013)

elnino said:


> did you do the brass wire work? is there a jig i can use to do that?



No, I didn't make them. I got them here.


----------



## NCWoodArt (Nov 21, 2013)

Those are so purdy it makes me want to sing a Christmas song.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 22, 2013)

Nice job Dane!. How long did it take you to do those start to finish?


----------



## Dane Fuller (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks, Scott. It took about 8 days but that was spread out over a month.


----------

